# BMW Space Grey... best filler polish?



## _G_ (Apr 23, 2013)

I brought this Approved Used. It is a 2007 registration. I have never had a problem detailing my black Audi A3 so I thought the same routine would apply to the BMW... the problem is slight swirl marks in the sun and I am wondering what would be the best filler polish?

Here is my routine so far:
- Two bucket wash with Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax
- Clay bar and detailing spray (Meguiar's Bar mainly for the body and Green Sonax for tough areas like wheel arches) / sometimes Dodo Juice Lime Prime instead
- Autoglym SRP. I apply this using my Meg's V2 G220 DA and orange lake country pad.
- Chemical Guys M Seal
- Meguiars Gold Class Carnauba Wax (better finish than Ultimate Wax I found) applied by hand as I found that the black finishing pad was making swirls no matter how lightly used or how much product was on the pad.

So once this is done the car looks great. That mirror finish... can hardly notice any swirls in sunlight or under a strong flood lamp...

The problem is that this only lasts for around 3 weeks and by the next wash the swirls are back.

Or could I change something in my routine all together?
I do not have access to a pressure washer/snow foam in case anyone suggests that.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe this bonding issue between Lime Prime and sealant , better to use Carnuba wax over Lime Prime directly .


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

My favorite combination is Prima Amigo and Vics red, and I usually see Amigo weakening faster than Vics somehow. In theory you want to lock the glaze in under a coat of LSP. In reality this works to some extent but I think what both of us are seeing is to be expected.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

You could try PB black hole, no issues bonding with a carnauba wax and really effective:thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> You could try PB black hole, no issues bonding with a carnauba wax and really effective:thumb:


yes, i would go with Poorboys Black Hole and then seal it up with some Collinite 845.


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

_G_ said:


> I brought this Approved Used. It is a 2007 registration. I have never had a problem detailing my black Audi A3 so I thought the same routine would apply to the BMW... the problem is slight swirl marks in the sun and I am wondering what would be the best filler polish?
> 
> Here is my routine so far:
> - Two bucket wash with Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax
> ...


You are already using quite a filler heavy polish.
If you would like it to last longer, i think you need to look into wolfs chemicals nano shine&glaze og something like the Glare system (i have just bought the Glare system, not tried it yet, but i will most likely also get the shine&glaze for the fun of it) And those should be some of the longest lasting glaze (filler heavy polish if you will) out there on the market.
I know stangalang have used the Glare system on some cars in his showroom and asking him about durability he says its high.
2 or 3 persons on here have had Shine&glaze and they have seen 6months+ with no filler going out.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Couple of things jump out for me. Firstly, SRP with a compounding pad seems a rather strange combination i.e. very mild polish with a cutting pad. Not tried the CG sealant but from reading the adverts it seems to be designed to bond to bare paint rather than anything else. Also, does not seem to have a reputation for durability. 

Is the (green) clay from Sonus rather than Sonax?

Whilst it can be good to mix different products I do wonder if in this case you are using too many products. If you like SRP I would suggest using this with a finishing pad (or by hand) and then top with your chosen wax


----------



## _G_ (Apr 23, 2013)

The cutting pad is worn so it is like a cross between a cut and a finishing pad.

Changes I made:
- Used a finishing pad with the AG SRP
- Have cut out the M-Seal. I think there are some bonding issues there as you have suggested and it does not seem to last.
- Brought some colinite 845 and have applied it. It looks good, durable and has been going strong for a few weeks now.
- I have cut out the poor boy's black hole show. Does not seem to make much of a difference with this routine. Still use it on black audi a3 though.
ps. yes meant sonus

Thank you for the ace advice.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

good job

any pics?


----------



## _G_ (Apr 23, 2013)

pics to follow soon.. once new phone arrives


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cover up by 50 cal ;-)


----------



## _G_ (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Xmas was in the way. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Poorboys black hole or Autoglym SRP finished off with Bilt Hamber Auto Balm should help you out. If you use a sealant such as Sonax PNS will give you the longevity you want


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

SRP is about the best filling polish there is, despite what the current trends say, so stick with that. As raj has also said, Autobalm is also a good filler and acts as an LSP, plus is very good at preventing corrosion. In fact his idea of topping with PNS is also worth a shot. Not something I've done myself. despite having the products, but I have a similar colour car and can see the logic.


----------



## _G_ (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a very delayed reply. I have been away for a while. I ordered the auto balm and PNS last year and got around detailing it last week. All I can say is that the autobalm is witch craft. I only used one layer and it has given the most deep, nourishing and beautiful shine I have ever seen. I have put PNS on top. No issues whatsoever. We have had some heavy rain. I drove through some country lanes. Any mud or dirt seems to wash off with next rain fall... I got away with using detailing spray for a very light clean... I am amazed! I will try get some photos up but I don't think they will do justice.

thanks guys


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If you like Autobalm then next time add another layer, makes the surface smoother and more durable


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Cover up by 50 cal ;-)


Where did 50cal go??? Notice they have gone from the manufactures section


----------

